# Newbie - just sayin hi :-)



## Nikki-Lou (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi

I'm Nikki and my kitty :blackcat is Chloe!! Just thought I'd say hello 

Chloe's lived with me and my fiance Todd for just over a year, she's 2 (or so we believe) we adopted a little black and white furball from a local Cat Shelter but now we have a black and white mini-beastie who has lots more fluff (infact shes got very long hair now) 

Hope its ok to stick around - Chloe is my 1st cat and I'll probably need advice from time to time.  She is well loved and well looked after (aka spoilt rotten)

I'll post a pic of my little monster shortly!


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Hello Nikki, Chloe.  

I'm fairly new to the forum too. 
I'm sure you'll find that everyone here is very friendly and helpful.

Regards

Mick.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Glad you're here!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

&  Hope to see some pictures soon!


----------



## Nikki-Lou (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks for the welcome

Here's Chloe


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Chloe looks like she has alot of attitude :lol: . She's beautiful.

Welcome to the forum.


----------

